# Just bought this lil (...edited since I'm a jerk)



## Kyuss420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Someone gave him up to the LFS. Anyone have an idea as to what kind of fish? I can only guess cobalt blue zebra?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Did they happen to be from king eds? I was there when a few blue Africans were dropped off. I believe he said they were some type of hybrid, but I didn't catch the species.


----------

